# meter close to house



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

I've never seen a water meter this close to a residence. Typically here the water meter is placed near or on the proper line. In the pic below the leak is on 3/4 soft copper about 2' under the slab. I bypassed the leak by installing a new line around the side of the house and into the laundry rome where I locted the header,disconnected it and connected pex in its place.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)




----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Here is a leak at a commercial building......to my suprise it was 3/4 poly.


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

Nice job! What's with the tee? That's one of those ones that come pre-loaded with solder, yeah?







Paul


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

The only one I ever saw so close was about a week ago. I went to the street to shut it off and saw there was a nut about 3" square and no meter! I called the city who said they did not service that area, After several minutes I discovered that it was a well that fed this sub division and the valve I thought was a main actually went to Luck Stone Quarry. Had I shut that one off the rock yard would have no water! The man came out and we found the main about 150' up the neighbors yard!


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

I like your style kid.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

rocksteady said:


> Nice job! What's with the tee? That's one of those ones that come pre-loaded with solder, yeah?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Or is it a propress knock off that I peeled the "O" rings out of and soldered it:thumbup:


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

my meter along with my neighborhood and several others in this area has the meter on the house. they stubbed pvc up about 2 feet put the corp stop on continued with pvc for about another foot then a pvc 90 small piece of pvc then a pvc female then the meter and turns to copper on the other side and immediately goes into the house. its been that way since 1979 with no problems. they are all done like that in my hood, and others. m copper in the house with 1 pinhole about 5 years ago.


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

house plumber said:


> my meter along with my neighborhood and several others in this area has the meter on the house. they stubbed pvc up about 2 feet put the corp stop on continued with pvc for about another foot then a pvc 90 small piece of pvc then a pvc female then the meter and turns to copper on the other side and immediately goes into the house. its been that way since 1979 with no problems. they are all done like that in my hood, and others. m copper in the house with 1 pinhole about 5 years ago.


Plumbing sure is different in the USA. Here in Allentown, PA meters, back flow and PRV's usually are in the basement. All water has to have a 42" bury. What's the bury depth in other northern climates? In TM's post it looks like the bury is about 8".


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

PLUMBER_BILL said:


> Plumbing sure is different in the USA. Here in Allentown, PA meters, back flow and PRV's usually are in the basement. All water has to have a 42" bury. What's the bury depth in other northern climates? In TM's post it looks like the bury is about 8".


where i live there is no frost line. but still we have to go at least 12 inches deep. and we have no basements. grounds too wet.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

PLUMBER_BILL said:


> Plumbing sure is different in the USA. Here in Allentown, PA meters, back flow and PRV's usually are in the basement. All water has to have a 42" bury. What's the bury depth in other northern climates? In TM's post it looks like the bury is about 8".


Its about that 8" or so....the frostline is about 2". I typically install my water lines at 12".


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

I have found meters at mid yard here but not that close to a house.


----------



## Bayside500 (May 16, 2009)

TheMaster said:


> Or is it a propress knock off that I peeled the "O" rings out of and soldered it:thumbup:


so why use one of those tee's ?

would it slide like a slip coupling ?

i have never used propress fittings, so i am ignorant on them


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

They look like the Menards fittings that come pre-loaded with solder.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Bayside500 said:


> so why use one of those tee's ?
> 
> would it slide like a slip coupling ?
> 
> i have never used propress fittings, so i am ignorant on them


They are made by watts. Made in China. They have solder already in them. I used one because I needed a 3/4 tee and I have a few hundred of those. No it would not slide like a coupling. It has nothing to do with propress...I was just foolin around:thumbsup:


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Homeowners go Gaa-Gaa over those fittings. An electrician friend of mine did his entire house with them.:blink:

I would love to do a cost comparison. 

Where was the shoring in that trench?:laughing:


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

There is a local inspector that will not allow the fittings with the solder preloaded in them. I never would buy them fittings.


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Are they tagged as to what type and manufacturer of solder is in them.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Matt said:


> Are they tagged as to what type and manufacturer of solder is in them.


 Not that I have seen. Thats why I think he will not allow them. I did not put them in a home owner repiped his whole home using these, and the isnpector flagged them along with other violations, and told the home owner he had to hire a plumber. I ended up tearing it all out since the HO did not do anything right.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

The fittings are UPC listed,NFS 61 materials compliant and IAPMO listed.


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

if you dont feel comfortable with the joint after soldering it, can you add your own solder? Stupid question, just never have dealt with them.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

house plumber said:


> if you dont feel comfortable with the joint after soldering it, can you add your own solder? Stupid question, just never have dealt with them.


Sure you can.:thumbsup: I got them super duper cheap. round 10 cents each.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

TheMaster said:


> Sure you can.:thumbsup: I got them super duper cheap. round 10 cents each.


Makes one wonder why who ever was selling them, sold them so cheap. When the no lead law came about in California, I seen tons of brass fittings and such go up on Ebay super cheap, including the brass ProPress fittings along with the tools to press the 2 1/2 to 4" brass XL fittings.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

SewerRatz said:


> Makes one wonder why who ever was selling them, sold them so cheap. When the no lead law came about in California, I seen tons of brass fittings and such go up on Ebay super cheap, including the brass ProPress fittings along with the tools to press the 2 1/2 to 4" brass XL fittings.


I bought them from home depot. They where marked 50% off....then I ask the manager of I bought ALL he had would he knock another 25% off....he agreed. When I got to the check out with the whole rack......I used a 10% off coupon on top of that. They was cheap:laughing: At the time I could sell them at the scrap yard for what I paid for them....but now scrap has went down since then. I sell them for 2.75.

Stamped lead free on the bag....nfs 61 compliant.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

TheMaster said:


> I bought them from home depot. They where marked 50% off....then I ask the manager of I bought ALL he had would he knock another 25% off....he agreed. When I got to the check out with the whole rack......I used a 10% off coupon on top of that. They was cheap:laughing: At the time I could sell them at the scrap yard for what I paid for them....but now scrap has went down since then. I sell them for 2.75.
> 
> Stamped lead free on the bag....nfs 61 compliant.


heh, I got a deal like that on some large plastic bins. They had a stack of them in the main aisle with a sign saying a buck each, the manager made a comment that he would sell me five for 5 bucks. We both chuckled, then I said I tell you what, if you sell me all these for a nickle I will buy them all. A few minutes later I was walking out the door with 74 bins.


----------



## pauliplumber (Feb 9, 2009)

Always good to talk to a manager for a discount on certain items, like slightly damaged, box opened, or on clearance.

A couple years ago I got a $350 grill for $100 because I pointed out it had a small crack on the side of the hood.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Huh? I'm not even backflow certified and I know you can't put a backflow in a pit.

Basement floods with sewage and then you have a cross connection. 



PLUMBER_BILL said:


> Plumbing sure is different in the USA. Here in Allentown, PA meters, back flow and PRV's usually are in the basement. All water has to have a 42" bury. What's the bury depth in other northern climates? In TM's post it looks like the bury is about 8".


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Yeah, I got some of those too once. They were super thin. Ended up scraping them.




TheMaster said:


> I bought them from home depot. They where marked 50% off....then I ask the manager of I bought ALL he had would he knock another 25% off....he agreed. When I got to the check out with the whole rack......I used a 10% off coupon on top of that. They was cheap:laughing: At the time I could sell them at the scrap yard for what I paid for them....but now scrap has went down since then. I sell them for 2.75.
> 
> Stamped lead free on the bag....nfs 61 compliant.


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Protech said:


> Huh? I'm not even backflow certified and I know you can't put a backflow in a pit.
> 
> Basement floods with sewage and then you have a cross connection.


By IL code....

A basement is not a pit. It MUST have a sanitary FD. Even if there is no other plumbing in the basement. It also has a storm water sump pit 2" AFF or a natural drain.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Good to know. Not many basements in FL so I've never had to deal with it.



Matt said:


> By IL code....
> 
> A basement is not a pit. It MUST have a sanitary FD. Even if there is no other plumbing in the basement. It also has a storm water sump pit 2" AFF or a natural drain.


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Protech said:


> Good to know. Not many basements in FL so I've never had to deal with it.


 
Stupid question alert......

Why not? 

High water table? 

Unstable soil?

I wouldn't know what to do without a finished basement. It's half my living space.


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

Matt said:


> Stupid question alert......
> 
> Why not?
> 
> ...


to wet. although there are areas in st petersburg that some houses have basements. so ive heard. i live on the west coast. protech lives in the center. i wouldnt think it would be to wet out there but who knows.


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

[stupid questions] 

Is that due to water from the ocean?

Or the everglades??

[/stupid questions]


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Yes. The few basements I have seen smelled of mold no mater what you do. They were also custom homes done by retired Yankee contractors.

Let me ask you this: Why do northern houses usually have basements? I was told it has to do with keeping the footings under the frost lines. No frost line in FL 



Matt said:


> Stupid question alert......
> 
> Why not?
> 
> ...


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Fl is flat and low. In 1/2 of the lots you can dig down a few feet and your hole will start filling with ground water. 



Matt said:


> [stupid questions]
> 
> Is that due to water from the ocean?
> 
> ...


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

Matt said:


> [stupid questions]
> 
> Is that due to water from the ocean?
> 
> ...


gulf for me. i live about 3 miles from the gulf. if i could drive in a straight line there. i live at least 200 miles north of the everglades.


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

here is where we live, follow the purple lines


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Protech said:


> Yes. The few basements I have seen smelled of mold no mater what you do. They were also custom homes done by retired Yankee contractors.
> 
> Let me ask you this: Why do northern houses usually have basements? I was told it has to do with keeping the footings under the frost lines. No frost line in FL


frost line is only 36" around these parts.

Basements are cheap square footage and good storm shelters. I gave about $10 a sq ft for my basement.


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

Matt said:


> By IL code....
> 
> A basement is not a pit. It MUST have a sanitary FD. Even if there is no other plumbing in the basement. It also has a storm water sump pit 2" AFF or a natural drain.


As I said before plumbing sure is different.

In areas [townships] surrounding Allentown ... No floor drains allowed in a basement, also no condensate is allowed to enter the sewer system.

Now listen to the reasoning. Floor drains can accept rain water that runs in a basment window or door or just comes up through the floor. Condenstae from A/C and dehumidification and sump pits [not sewerage pits] have un-paid water in them. The townships send sewerage to the City who charges for the effluent received. Water supplied by the townships has a portion as a percent applied to the water billing.
Hense unpaid water! They never got paid for the water that under rainy connditions is metered as sewerage. So they don't allow it to get in. 
Still waiting for the lawsuit that will come when a ruptured water heater floods out and the people are away for a month. 
Guess it will have to run out the front door on the first floor!

Township amendments to a plumbing code suck ...


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

Protech said:


> Huh? I'm not even backflow certified and I know you can't put a backflow in a pit.
> 
> Basement floods with sewage and then you have a cross connection.


 It would only be a cross connection if it were an RPZ. Double checks can be used in pits....


----------



## BROOKLYN\PLUMB (May 21, 2010)

In NYC meters shall be set as near as possible to point of entry of service but not beyond 3'. almost all meters are in the basement. until recently no rpz was allowed below grade (street level) but now with engineer calc. showing flood rate vs. sq. ft. of basement that gives you the height of rpz.


----------



## BROOKLYN\PLUMB (May 21, 2010)

we also have to supply a meter test tee but not in a pit (cross-connection)


----------

